# WAGO WebVisu unter aktuellen Webbrowsern



## dast (19 November 2017)

Frage in die Runde:

Funktioniert bei euch die WAGO WebVisu (750-881/880) noch unter den aktuellen Webbrowsern?

Danke und Grüße,
Daniel.


----------



## Blockmove (19 November 2017)

Nein funktioniert nicht mehr ohne Tricks.
Die meisten Browser mögen Java-Applets nicht mehr.
Ich verwende einfach die Wago-App. Damit geht es ohne Probleme


----------



## dast (20 November 2017)

Gibts die auch für Windows 10? Ich kenn sie nur fürs Handy/Tablet ...


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (20 November 2017)

Hallo dast,

bei einigen Webbrowser-Anbietern wurde die NPAPI Schnittstelle deaktiviert, somit sind diese Browser nicht mehr nutzbar.
Momentan funktioniert der Internet Explorer 11 noch oder auch ältere Varianten der anderen Webbrowser-Anbieter.

Es gibt zusätzlich die Möglichkeit die WebVisu ohne einen Webbrowser zu öffnen.
Dafür bieten wir eine Lösung im Anwendungshinweis A500690 (Seite 20/Version 1.2.2) auf unserer Homepage an oder du kannst beim Wago Support (support@wago.com) nach einem WebVisuStarter nachfragen.


----------



## Blockmove (20 November 2017)

.:WAGO::018636:. schrieb:


> ... oder du kannst beim Wago Support (support@wago.com) nach einem WebVisuStarter nachfragen.



Was ist ein "WebVisuStarter" ?


----------



## .:WAGO::018636:. (20 November 2017)

.:WAGO::018636:. schrieb:


> Möglichkeit die WebVisu ohne einen Webbrowser zu öffnen.



Der WebVisuStarter ist für PC Anwender gedacht.


----------



## tomrey (20 November 2017)

Ist damit die webvisu.bat gemeint?


----------



## Tiktal (20 November 2017)

Wenn ich das so sehe...werd ich mir wohl nen Raspy mit Codesys 3 holen müssen -.-*


----------



## tomrey (20 November 2017)

... und dann aber ne modbus-kopplung 750-xxx/raspi oder? ist das nicht mit Kanonen...?


----------



## Tiktal (20 November 2017)

Naja, das sind 80€...dann die Netzwerkvariablen einsammeln und darstellen...
Sooo schlimm isses nicht, müsste "nur mal eben" mich mit einer neuen Programmierumgebung zurecht finden.


----------

